# Woman Wakes Up AFTER Rigor Mortis Sets In



## Station2 (May 23, 2008)

The story can be found here:
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,357463,00.html

This is the first time I've ever heard of someone coming back after rigor mortis sets in.  Typically, we won't even begin to work a patient if there are signs of rigor mortis present.  Has anybody else seen a patient recover post rigor mortis?  Do any of you typically begin work on a patient that shows signs of rigor mortis?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 23, 2008)

I smell B.S. Sorry, someone (reporter) is not getting the facts. Persons are not placed upon a ventilator after rigor mortis (as well skin getting cold & fingers curling up is not the same) as rigor mortis is the deterioration of the muscle (getting stiff, then will relax) and NO brain waves... hmm: I would definitely would like to have a second opinion. 

I believe in miracles, but another Lazarus? 

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (May 23, 2008)

While her recovery is remarkable, there are many discrepancies in the story.

For example, do an EEG while a patient is on the hypothermia protocol is not a good practice because of the paralytics and sedation meds that are used during that time that will interfer with the results.



> Her family said goodbye and doctors removed all the tubes.
> 
> However, Thomas was* kept on a ventilator *a little while longer as an organ donor issue was discussed.
> 
> ...



When you are on a ventilator, you don't TALK, at least not by audible sounds. 

The validity of an EEG done during a hypothermia protocol would also have been questioned by the organ procurement team. 

I wish her well on her recovery. But, some of the remarks made by both medical professionals and others may have been taken out of context.   

Yes, I have seen many amazing survivals especially by the elderly to where I thought there was little hope.   I have also seen them suffer right up until the end because families can not make decisions.


----------



## Station2 (May 23, 2008)

Here's a better article on this story, produced by a local news station:
http://www.newsnet5.com/health/16363548/detail.html


----------



## BruceD (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Rid, I think someone (family & reporter) mistook decorticate posturing for rigor mortis.

Rigor mortis is not really something people come out of, because physiologically it is a permanent damage to muscle cells (sarcoplasmic reticulum and sarcolemma).


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 25, 2008)

alright when did Jesus start working at the hospital cause i smell something that smells like B.S but it could just be what a miracle smells like i don't know.


----------



## emtashleyb (May 27, 2008)

um if she was already in rigor mortis would they still attempt to take her organs? Correct me if Im wrong but doesnt that set in way after you die meaning you cant use the organs? Sorry theres some sort of mixup with this story


----------



## Ops Paramedic (May 28, 2008)

There is a bit of a "stench" in the air, excuse the pun.  Who puts a patient on a vent when rigormortis has already set in??  I don't deny the fact that the patient recovered, and i am glad for her, but i think the reporting was way off, and once again, sensationalism is at the order of the day...


----------



## REMSI Medic 10 (May 29, 2008)

The only reason I could see a EMT of any level starting CPR on somebody with Rigor mortis is if the PT was a family member. But still, our training tells us that once we see pooling or dependency or if there is a un-shockable rythm then there is no saving unless you're ALS and can manuely(spelling) shock, then there is no saving. If I sound like a idiot I'm sorry, in Virginia we don't use AED's on the State Test therefor we only go over CPR/AED for a couple hours and that's it.


----------



## wolfwyndd (May 29, 2008)

Where's my boots.  This is one of the biggest stories of BS I think I've ever read.  To think that a 'national' news organization like Fox would pick it up says LOADS about what's important to them as a news organization.  To think that the local news organization didn't send the reporter back out to the hospital to clarify says LOADS about what THEY consider 'news.'  IMNSHO, a news organization that would print / broadcast / whatever that story isn't worth a sheeeeeettttt for all of the reasons and facts already noted above.


----------



## traumateam1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm only a first responder here, but if someone is in rigor.. then would they still have you on a ventillator, and ecg... I mean if a p/t is in rigor, they have obviously been dead for some time now, and you think the ER or ICU doc woulda called the TOD... And if they are in rigor then isn't it to late to salvage the organs...
Like I said i I'm not ALS or anything so correct me if I'm wrong PLEASE.


----------



## snaketooth10k (Jun 10, 2008)

This is such old news, and it's starting to turn into cancer, and it shouldn't be. KILL IT WITH FIRE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<3Anon


----------

